# Hello Haunters



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

First off, I would like to say Thank you to everyone. You have been inspirational and helpful. Thank you for taking the time to share your great creations. I have just completed my third annual Halloween party. With your inspiration, we really took the outside display up a notch or two. Nothing mechanical...yet . I can't wait to share some pics with you all. I live in a rural area and only had 6 TOT's this year, 4 more than last year, so sharing with people who love this kind of stuff will be great.

Our Halloween decorating got started quite a few years ago, when my Dad and I were at a yardsale. Sitting in the garage of this old victorian house were 3 tombstones. We told the lady we thought that they were cool. She said we could have 2 of them if we would take them. Didn't take too long before we had them loaded, sure are a lot heavier than the styrofoam ones. The last names on the tombstones, were the womans family name. I guess the stones had been replaced with the flat ones. 

Well, a skeleton here or there, then more tombstones were needed, right? So we started making pink styrofoam ones to fill in the graveyard. I wanted to show them off so started the annual Halloween party. Then this year stumbled onto Pumpkin Rot's page.  Wow, we set out to make a few ground breakers ... a few turned into 13 (nice Halloween number). Received 2 Buckies as gifts. There is no turning back now. Thank goodness we have a big barn.

Hope that wasn't to much info. Happy Haunting!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Welcome Nytemare, can't wait to see your stuff. Sounds impressive!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nytemare. Would like to see the pics of your haunt.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, welcome! Sounds like you have a really great start to something spectacular.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Nytemare. We look forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow... you're the only haunter I've heard of with real tombstones - too cool. You're right - there's no turning back now! Looking forward to seeing those pics... 

Nick


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome--mmmm a haunted barn


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Nytemare


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you for the kind welcome. Just got my web page space. Hope to have some pictures up this weekend. :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, hope your stay here is an Unpleasant one. :jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, nytemare! I know what you mean about living in a rural area. I've gone from a handful of TOTers to 43 (this year) in a few years. If you have a great-looking setup, word of mouth and repeat visitors should help boost your numbers. Good luck!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the asylum, Nytemare! Come right in and make yourself at home.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Nytemare!
PICS PICS!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We'll help fill that barn up with props.

Real tombstones, I for one, am jealous. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! A barn for storage. I'm so jealous. My hubby only lets me have half the shed. Do lawn mowers and chain saws really need to be kept inside?


----------



## Nytemare (Nov 3, 2006)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome! A barn for storage. I'm so jealous. My hubby only lets me have half the shed. Do lawn mowers and chain saws really need to be kept inside?


I think those things only need to be kept inside if they are part of a prop right


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Nytemare.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Nytemare! :devil:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Nytemare! Bad Spellers Untie!!!!!


----------

